# Living in SoCal......



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all. I may have an opportunity to move to So Cal for a year to do some contract work in the Glendale area. No firm decision yet, but just wondering, where is a good area to live? Basically would be looking for somewhere very safe, clean, good access to riding, etc.
Would I be better off looking in the Thousand Oaks area, or better to go towards Marina Del Rey? Looks like all of those areas are a short drive to Glendale for work...
Thanks for any tips!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There are some very nice neighborhoods in Glendale and Burbank as well as Pasadena. Of course La Canada/Flintridge is great if you have the bucks. Montrose is good too. 

In other words, no need to drive all the way in from Thousand Oaks or the Marina. Those commutes are way too long. 

By the way there are great bike rides from the Glendale/Burbank/Pasadena area.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I lived in thousand oaks/newbury park for about 7 years. Nice area that's for sure. Close to mtn/road biking some open space, etc. If you like to go out to clubs don't move there. The night life is pretty lame/nonexistant. If you move there be prepared to see lots of trophy soccer moms driving white expeditions or excursions with fireman helmet stickers on the back window. If you are single and looking for night life I'd live as close to work as possible. If you're married T.O. would be nice. The drive from T.O. to glendale during working hours will not be pleasant (I'd say 1.5 hrs on a good day)

edit: I'd say 2 hours on a good day.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

would the commute from marina del rey also be a killer long one?


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

can't comment other than to say it will not be as long as t.o. commute.

what about old town pasadena? anyone know if that's really $$ (relatively speaking, everything in L.A. is pretty $$). close to glendale kind of hip....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Not too concerned about price, as I've looked on roomates.com and see that it is very easy to find a room in a house or townhouse with a few young people for under 1k per month. I'm 32, not married. Don't need to party all the time, but like the idea of having some roommates and being in a social atmosphere. Thought it might be nice to live by the water, but I've never been there, so who knows....


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

check out El Matador beach. A smaller really nice beach. North Malibu area. David Hassellhoff actually saved someones life there. Really. South end of Pt. Dume beach offer climbing (that rock/beach is in lots of commercials). Those are my 2 fave beaches. Sorry this isn't exactly helping your house search. If it was me I'd try to find a place close to work with some cool people. The traffic is fairly bad....but the drivers I feel are really good. They keep their distance and aren't always speeding up and slamming their brakes like other places....


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

As others have stated, neither Thousand Oaks not Marina del Rey are a short drive to Glendale during rush hour. Yuck!

The most important thing is to make sure that you live near a Zankou Chicken!


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Zankou Chicken!*

I second that!


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> would the commute from marina del rey also be a killer long one?


My guess would be over an hour each direction (no accidents or rain, either of those and it would be even worse).


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

something tells me thats not just a beef bowl - the beef + chicken...I did like beef bowl. Can't go wrong with del taco either...didn't care for inn-n-out (gonna get cursed probably). And of course good Mexican food all over. I need to stop hanging out in so-cal forum it just gets me depressed....


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Armenian/Lebanese roasted chicken and/or tri-tip served on pita with garlic sauce.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Ohm_S.Ohm said:


> I second that!


Damn, I miss Zankou. I used to live near the one at Sepulveda and Burbank.

I don't know if you've heard this sad story, but the guy who started Zankou shot and killed his wife, his mother, and himself about two years ago. I don't know the details of why it happened, but things understandably seemed pretty grim around the Zankou by my house for a long time.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> would the commute from marina del rey also be a killer long one?


Yes, it would be a killer long one. I would estimate 1 1/2 to 2 hours each way.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Porto's cuban bakery and sandwiches on Brand Blvd!


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Live close to where you work because there's great riding everywhere and gas is $$. If I had to work in Glendale I'd live in Pasadena for the nightlife and the riding. It's pretty dead elsewhere until you get closer to Hollywood or the Westside. If you're a cool hipster type you'd want to check out Silver Lake and Los Feliz. Both are next to Glendale and have lots of nice watering holes. I live in Studio City which is smack dab in the center of LA and has both singletrack and awesome roads. The biggest problem living here is deciding which direction to ride. Too many choices.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I live and ride in that area and...*



il sogno said:


> There are some very nice neighborhoods in Glendale and Burbank as well as Pasadena. Of course La Canada/Flintridge is great if you have the bucks. Montrose is good too.
> 
> In other words, no need to drive all the way in from Thousand Oaks or the Marina. Those commutes are way too long.
> 
> By the way there are great bike rides from the Glendale/Burbank/Pasadena area.


I'll second that.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

wsexson said:


> My guess would be over an hour each direction (no accidents or rain, either of those and it would be even worse).



At least.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Ohm_S.Ohm said:


> I second that!


Me three!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Porto's cuban bakery and sandwiches on Brand Blvd!



Hey neighbor, 

Thanks for the tip. What's the nearest major cross street? Have you been to Mario's Italian Deli on Broadway?

R


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> check out El Matador beach. A smaller really nice beach. North Malibu area. David Hassellhoff actually saved someones life there. Really. South end of Pt. Dume beach offer climbing (that rock/beach is in lots of commercials). Those are my 2 fave beaches. Sorry this isn't exactly helping your house search. If it was me I'd try to find a place close to work with some cool people. The traffic is fairly bad....but the drivers I feel are really good. They keep their distance and aren't always speeding up and slamming their brakes like other places....



El Matador is beautiful but it's a long way from Glendale.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I recommend Pasadena, Old Town Pasadena, South Pasadena, Altadena, and Eagle Rock, Highland Park.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If you are going to commute from Thousand Oaks or the beach to Glendale, buy the most comfortable car you can. Good firm seats that'll keep you upright. A quiet cabin. A first class audio system. A smooth idle. You'll be spending a lot of time in there. There's a reason why you see so many BMW and Mercedes in SoCal. 

By the way, I second the idea of looking in Silverlake or Los Feliz. It's not far from Glendale and it's hipster central.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> If you are going to commute from Thousand Oaks or the beach to Glendale, buy the most comfortable car you can. Good firm seats that'll keep you upright. A quiet cabin. A first class audio system. A smooth idle. You'll be spending a lot of time in there. There's a reason why you see so many BMW and Mercedes in SoCal.
> 
> By the way, I second the idea of looking in Silverlake or Los Feliz. It's not far from Glendale and it's hipster central.



Yeah I should have mentioned those too but it's a bit further removed from the good riding with minimal traffic IMHO. With my business pulling me over to West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Santa Monica and etc. I might have to relocated down there soon though in hopes of finding a better balance/compromise. I'm sort of a hipster doofus anyway...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Could you guys clarify 'hipster'?? 
Also, what areas would I want to -avoid-? Are all these places you mention very safe? I guess I'm more used to small town, low crime, etc. I'm on the east coast of Canada currently, to give you an idea of what I mean..
thx!


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> what areas would I want to -avoid-?


West Hollywood  (NTTAWWT)



[email protected] said:


> I guess I'm more used to small town, low crime, etc. I'm on the east coast of Canada currently, to give you an idea of what I mean..
> thx!


Oh. You'll love it here then. Small town, low crime, easy to get from point A to point B, and cheap cost of living. 

BTW Satch, did you ever live in New Jersey? Just guessing by your handle.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Could you guys clarify 'hipster'??
> Also, what areas would I want to -avoid-? Are all these places you mention very safe? I guess I'm more used to small town, low crime, etc. I'm on the east coast of Canada currently, to give you an idea of what I mean..
> thx!



How do you difine "safe"? I was born in Hamilton, ON, grew up in a fairly small town about an hour from Chicago and I've lived in urban areas all of my adult life. No place is immune from crime but I'd rate the overall area at 6 to 8 on a scale from 1 to 10 with 10 being Nova Scotia and 1 being East St. Louis, IL, Washington, DC, Gary, IN or etc. In other words, I don't worry much about crime here. Extreme commuting and the prices for housing and energy are what kill you here.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

don't forget the smog


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> don't forget the smog



Yeah and the air is getting worse pretty much everwhere else too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Hey neighbor,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. What's the nearest major cross street? Have you been to Mario's Italian Deli on Broadway?
> 
> R


Yes I have been to Mario's. Pretty good. I like Bay Cities in Santa Monica but the crowds there are killer. Sometimes I go to Tony's deli at 1124 W. Magnolia in Burbank or Domingo's in Encino. 

Porto's 
315 No. Brand Blvd. 
Great desserts, smallish but good cuban sandwiches. 

Also just went to a Cuban restaurant in Burbank - Guantanamera. It's where Victory and Burbank intersect. In a strip mall across the street from the Costco. Very good food.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Could you guys clarify 'hipster'??
> Also, what areas would I want to -avoid-? Are all these places you mention very safe? I guess I'm more used to small town, low crime, etc. I'm on the east coast of Canada currently, to give you an idea of what I mean..
> thx!


If you're into cycling you're automatically a hipster. 

What areas to avoid? Off the top of my head I would say Altadena. You might find Burbank to be a lot like a small city in Canada.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And avoid Atwater Village.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> And avoid Atwater Village.



I'm surprised you think Atwater and Altadena are to be avoided. I ride up in and around Altadena all the time and had no problems.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> I'm surprised you think Atwater and Altadena are to be avoided. I ride up in and around Altadena all the time and had no problems.


It's just that I've driven through some unseemly parts. Mebbee it's my wimmen's point of view.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> It's just that I've driven through some unseemly parts. Mebbee it's my wimmen's point of view.



You witnessed things not of good taste, unbecoming and grossly improper? I've seen many people of color there but then again they've had to endure seeing a lot of white folks also.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Atwater Village isn't bad--perhaps you're thinking of Frogtown?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*All good*

Lotsa good advice. I think the most obvious answer, though, is to live in Glendale. It's a real nice town in most parts. It's central to most of L.A.'s good riding. You can easily do rides to downtown L.A., Griffith Park and Angelus Crest from there. A little more ambitious, and you can get up into North Pasadena. If you wanna go to the beach, it's a (somewhat long) train ride away. Even better, you can ride your bike to work. The nightlife in Glendale ain't bad either. It's not Hollywood, but that's a good thing.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

*food crawl*

This thread makes me think that we need to get together for a Cuban food ride.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

I grew up in Glendale and recently lived in Burbank. Now I live in Altadena. There are some bad pockets in Altadena, but slowly but surely the bad element is being pushed out. The prices are just too expensive for them to stay. Living in Glendale is fine, it is one of the safest cities in the Los Angeles County. It is incorporated so it has its own police force, school district, and fire department. Burbank is the same. 

Pasadena is Los Angeles city schools and LAPD (Los Angeles Police Department). The school district sucks, but the character of the homes, the architecture and Old Town is impressive.

Altadena has two sections, East of Lake and West of Lake Ave. Anything East of Lake is expensive, classic, and beautiul. West of Lake is hit or miss. There are some beautiful homes, but then there are some dangerous areas. West of Lake is changing to expensive, because those that can't afford Pasadena are buying West of Lake and fixing up the neighborhoods.

Any of these areas put you in close proximity to some really good riding. MTB riding is some of the best in So. Cal. The road riding is popular and there are many groups from fast to slow. If you feel the need to go to the beach, it is less than an 1 hour drive and is a great escape.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

BTW, if you need help with your housing situation, let me know. I am a Real Estate Broker and work for Dilbeck Realtors. Here is my email: [email protected]


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

What are you talking about? Pasadena is also incorporated, just as Burbank and Glendale are, with its own schools, Fire and Police departments, etc. 

An alternative to Pasadena would be South Pasadena, which doesn't have the sort of cachet that the "real" Pasadena has, but there are tons of great Craftsman-style houses (and Spanish/Moorish, Tudor, etc), there's a small but pretty active "downtown" centered around Mission/Meridian Sts, easy access to the San Gabriel Valley (being cheek-to-jowl with Pasadena, San Marino, etc), you can zip down to downtown L.A. on the Gold Line, there's decent riding locally....


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know what I was thinking, your right. Pasadena has its own police force and fire department. But you must admit, the school district leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Yes I have been to Mario's. Pretty good. I like Bay Cities in Santa Monica but the crowds there are killer. Sometimes I go to Tony's deli at 1124 W. Magnolia in Burbank or Domingo's in Encino.
> 
> Porto's
> 315 No. Brand Blvd.
> ...



Excellent! Thanks for the good eats intel. 

Billy's on Orange in Glendale is a pretty good old fasioned deli. It's not Canters on Fairfax but it's still very good IMO.

If you like Indian you should check out Akbar. They have a place in Old Town Pas and another in Santa Monica.

Pho 79 is great for good and cheap Vietnamese food. They're located in LA China Town, Alhambra and others. http://www.pho79.com/

For excellent Korean BBQ try Soot Bull Jeep on W. 8th St. in Korea Town.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

steamboatsig said:


> BTW, if you need help with your housing situation, let me know. I am a Real Estate Broker and work for Dilbeck Realtors. Here is my email: [email protected]



Hey steamboatsig, 

I may be in need of your services someday so I'll keep your email address on file if you don't mind.

R


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> This thread makes me think that we need to get together for a Cuban food ride.




mmmmmmmmmmmm...... food 

must eat to ride and ride to eat.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm...... food
> 
> must eat to ride and ride to eat.



So where are we eating/riding?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tonight's menu...*



endo verendo said:


> So where are we eating/riding?



I did 40 miles and 2300 vert. feet in 2:10. I started in Highland park and went trough Glassel Park, Glendale and Montrose on Verdugo. I went through La Canada, Pasadena and Altadena using Chevy Chase, Lida (by Art Center), Linda Vista, Windsor, Altadena, Alta Loma and Pinecrest. Then I came back home through Altadena and South Pasadena on Altadena, Arroyo (cut through Rose Bowl), San Pasqual and York.

Now dinner is another thing... I'm still figuring out what to eat and it's getting late so I need to go.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

endo verendo said:


> So where are we eating/riding?


i haven't eaten out too much in L.A. area but I would always take my visiting friends to the Reel Inn in Malibu. Casual, GR8 atmosphere, great seafood, good beer, & on highway 1. It was on playboys list of recommended restaurants in LA also.

so to answer your ?, go ride on hwy1 (getting in some climbs north of malibu, like just north of county line (the popular surf spot) head into the mtns and then eat at the reel inn. there's a back patio where I bet you could bring your bike as long as its not packed.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

rocco said:


> Hey steamboatsig,
> 
> I may be in need of your services someday so I'll keep your email address on file if you don't mind.
> 
> R


No problem, if you are ever in Old Town Pasadena, stop by the office. I am on the corner of Arroyo Parkway and Colorado Blvd. Across the street from Moose McGuilicudies and next door to Hooters. Lol. Feel free to email or call me with any real estate questions.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> i haven't eaten out too much in L.A. area but I would always take my visiting friends to the Reel Inn in Malibu. Casual, GR8 atmosphere, great seafood, good beer, & on highway 1. It was on playboys list of recommended restaurants in LA also.
> 
> so to answer your ?, go ride on hwy1 (getting in some climbs north of malibu, like just north of county line (the popular surf spot) head into the mtns and then eat at the reel inn. there's a back patio where I bet you could bring your bike as long as its not packed.


I said where are we riding/eating?  

I already know all places everyone take visitors to. We're talking about the hidden gems for us locals. A ride to some good hole in the wall place for lunch and then someplace like Portos for dessert would be fun. Who's in?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> I said where are we riding/eating?
> 
> I already know all places everyone take visitors to. We're talking about the hidden gems for us locals. A ride to some good hole in the wall place for lunch and then someplace like Portos for dessert would be fun. Who's in?



I say we start in Santa Monica at this little breakfast place hole-in-the-wall that serves the best pancakes you ever had. I think it's called "Blueberries." I could definitely find it.
Then we traipse down the bike path to Redondo, then up into Rancho Palos Verdes for some hillz and crap. Turn around a bit past Crenshaw on PCH, head back up to Will Rogers where the bike path ends, bring it on back home to SM. A total of about 40 miles of riding and I give you a choice: Burgers and beers at The Shack on Wilshire in SM or head over to Venice to have some starchy italian and house red at C&O.

Good times


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

endo verendo said:


> I said where are we riding/eating?
> 
> quit reminding me that I'm not in cali. OK?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Pho 79 is great for good and cheap Vietnamese food. They're located in LA China Town, Alhambra and others. http://www.pho79.com/
> 
> For excellent Korean BBQ try Soot Bull Jeep on W. 8th St. in Korea Town.


Hey, I've been to Pho 79. It's really good. I've had the durian shake there and their Pho is definitely a cut above the rest. MMMmmmm!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> I said where are we riding/eating?
> 
> I already know all places everyone take visitors to. We're talking about the hidden gems for us locals. A ride to some good hole in the wall place for lunch and then someplace like Portos for dessert would be fun. Who's in?


I _would _be in 'cept I'm as slow as a snail and you guys would all be done eating by the time I caught up to you.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

jptaylorsg said:


> I say we start in Santa Monica at this little breakfast place hole-in-the-wall that serves the best pancakes you ever had. I think it's called "Blueberries." I could definitely find it.
> Then we traipse down the bike path to Redondo, then up into Rancho Palos Verdes for some hillz and crap. Turn around a bit past Crenshaw on PCH, head back up to Will Rogers where the bike path ends, bring it on back home to SM. A total of about 40 miles of riding and I give you a choice: Burgers and beers at The Shack on Wilshire in SM or head over to Venice to have some starchy italian and house red at C&O.
> 
> Good times


I was thinking on the lines of something a little more interesting...something ethnic in a less gentrified part of LA that some of us haven't been to maybe. The Cuban theme sounds good. 

BTW, speaking of burgers in SM, Fathers Office on Montana is a cycling hangout of sorts. Burger and Chimay on tap, yum.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I _would _be in 'cept I'm as slow as a snail and you guys would all be done eating by the time I caught up to you.


Somehow I doubt that. Being a food ride it wouldn't be too fast. Especially if we get durian shakes to go.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

For good Spanish food - tapas and paella - there's the Restaurant Spain in Silverlake. It's on Glendale Ave. just after the 2 Freeway spits you out onto the surface streets. East side of the street. Great food, family run place.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> For good Spanish food - tapas and paella - there's the Restaurant Spain in Silverlake. It's on Glendale Ave. just after the 2 Freeway spits you out onto the surface streets. East side of the street. Great food, family run place.


I've been looking for good tapas here for so long so I'll have to check that out. If you're ever in Chicago and you want the best tapas and sangria anywhere in this country you have to go to Cafe Iberico. It's crunk.

http://www.cafeiberico.com/


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

*I think Blueberry is over rated, IMHO.*

My vote for a traditional pancake/American style breakfast is Jinky's. There is one in Santa Monica on 2nd street I think, but the one up in the valley on Ventura has treated me very well in the past. Or breakfast at the Farmer's Market next to the Grove has all kinds of choices so everyone would be happy. La Loteria, the Crepe place, even a Cheesecake Factory inside the Grove is open on Sunday mornings, etc...

For lunch, if in the valley near Jinky's, then The Dip is pretty good and almost across the street. Il Sogno and some of the other valley residents may be more familiar with the area than I am, but I am pretty sure the Dip is close by. Has anyone else been there but me? Or a sloppy chili cheeseburger with chili cheese fries and a chocolate shake from Tommy's. Or Dr. Hogly Wogley's Tyler Texas Bar B Q on Sepulveda and Rosco.

If breakfast is to be had near the Farmer's Market, then we _could_ head to the beach and eat a nice Cuban sandwich in El Segundo. I cannot remember exactly where it is or what the name of the place is, but Dave Hickey knows. Stop off in Helen's in Santa Monica, head over to the Counter for a burger, or the Shack, or Barney's Gourmet Hamburger (near Peet's coffee on San Vicente). Maybe grab an empanada in Venice. C&O for a late lunch/early dinner.

Or we could head downtown and eat at Chinatown or the Mexican place across the street from Gabriel Garcia Marquez Street (?) and Union Station. Guelaguetza near K town on the way to downtown? Phillipe's?

In general, I agree with endo verendo. Something more ethnic, less West LA. A ride which would take me to places that I've never thought of going before, an exploration rather than the same old San Vicente, to the beach, bikepath to Will Rodgers, bike path to PV, inland to Marina del Rey, etc... I'd love to do the Sepulveda/Topanga Canyon Ride turn it into a rolling buffet.


----------



## RoadDirtRydr (Mar 13, 2006)

ok, noob here...here's my 2 cents

Meet in Burbank have a breakfast burrito from this hole-in-the-wall place called the Corner Cottage (Victory and Verdugo). Ride down Verdugo, through Griffith Park, heading to Downtown via Silverlake- Return up Chinatown, through Highland Park, the edge of So. Pas, taking Colorado to Eagle rock, where there are a few eateries to choose from, one of them being Senor Fish, finally heading back on Colorado, through Glendale and returning to Burbank. 

Hey Steamboatsig, I have to agree with you on the whole Altadena deal, I am on the west end (right by the gabrielino trail). Things are looking better all the time. I have been living here about a year now and I love the location- great mtb trails and I can ride down to the rose bowl or up angeles crest without having to drive there.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

steamboatsig said:


> I don't know what I was thinking, your right. Pasadena has its own police force and fire department. But you must admit, the school district leaves a lot to be desired.



Altadena is unincorporated.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

el gee said:


> For lunch, if in the valley near Jinky's, then The Dip is pretty good and almost across the street. Il Sogno and some of the other valley residents may be more familiar with the area than I am, but I am pretty sure the Dip is close by. Has anyone else been there but me? Or a sloppy chili cheeseburger with chili cheese fries and a chocolate shake from Tommy's. Or Dr. Hogly Wogley's Tyler Texas Bar B Q on Sepulveda and Rosco.


Jinky's used to be pretty good. The Sherman Oaks one is the original one. I think they've gone downhill the last couple of years though. There's a good inexpensive coffee shop at Burbank and Hazeltine called Nat's Early Bite. I'm a semi regular there. 

My favorite burger stand in the valley is Billy's Grill at the corner of Magnolia and Van Nuys. They use good quality meat and also have a selection of alternative burgers - venison, ostrich, buffalo, etc...

Lots of great Mexican mariscos, Thai, Indian, Japanese noodles, Chinese BBQ, Vietnamese restaurants in the valley. I don't know about parking a $5000 bike outside of one of these, but great food nonetheless.

So you see, Satch there's prime bicycling and a veritable feast awaiting you here in Los Angeles. Get a place near where you are going to be working and leave the rest to us.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

il sogno said:


> My favorite burger stand in the valley is Billy's Grill at the corner of Magnolia and Van Nuys. They use good quality meat and also have a selection of alternative burgers - venison, ostrich, buffalo, etc...


Ate there two weeks ago. It looks like they have a decent breakfast sandwich also.

But I have to say, my new favorite Los Angeles area burger is from Gorikee's in Woodland Hills. The garlic fries were pretty good (almost the same level as Damon and Pythias in Westwood Village when D&P is having a good day), but my goodness, that burger was solid!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Don't forget downtown L.A.--I like to do a meandering circuit ranging from Figueroa on the west over to the loft district east of J-town, and from the Chinatown/Cornfields area on the north down to the bottom of the old Broadway theater district, around Olympic. Get started about 30-45 minutes before actual sunrise on a Sunday morning--there is absolutely _no one_ and _nothing_ around at that hour. I own the streets until 7 or 8, which is a good time to slip into Philippe for the French toast combo. There are actually tons of good places to eat down there, but I get more than a little self-concious waltzing into a real restaurant in my ripe, sweaty cycling duds.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*beautiful altadena*

I live on the east side of Altadena and I love it up here. Safe quiet neighborhood. Great riding right out my front door. If you like to mountain bike there are quite a few good trails too. The local shops are all quality shops and there are plenty of cyclists to meet on just about any time your out. By the way my wife loves Zankou.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I live on the east side of Altadena and I love it up here. Safe quiet neighborhood. Great riding right out my front door. If you like to mountain bike there are quite a few good trails too. The local shops are all quality shops and there are plenty of cyclists to meet on just about any time your out. By the way my wife loves Zankou.



Mmmmmmmm... Zankou. You're a very lucky man. I house sit up at a place off of Pinecrest Dr. that is backed right up against the mountian from time to time.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

Over near the gate that leads to the Eaton Canyon bridge?...I walk my dog down there on occasion.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> Over near the gate that leads to the Eaton Canyon bridge?...I walk my dog down there on occasion.



Very close to there.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

just hit up a Lee's Sandwiches and be done with it. Bring your own Chimay (smmmmooth)or other beverage of choice. Though they seem to have upped their prices by 50% in the last 2 years. What was an exceptional bargain is now just a very good bargain. I'll never forget the first day I stumbled into Lee's I was instantly addicted. Hopefully their quality is the same as they grow...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> just hit up a Lee's Sandwiches and be done with it. Bring your own Chimay (smmmmooth)or other beverage of choice. Though they seem to have upped their prices by 50% in the last 2 years. What was an exceptional bargain is now just a very good bargain. I'll never forget the first day I stumbled into Lee's I was instantly addicted. Hopefully their quality is the same as they grow...



Lee's Sandwiches? Where's that?


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

*Looks Yummy...*

But yeah, where is it and how do you ride there? (he says as the list he's compiling grows and grows...)  

http://www.leesandwiches.com/stores/menu.cfm


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

here is a list of their stores. I went to the harbor location (by car). Check em' out I think you'll be very pleasantly surprised. The baguettes were always fresh, thinly sliced jalapenos, and some pseudo exotic other vegies. I would always get 2(always their baguette ones), one a pork of some variation and the 2nd a vegetarian. They also have some machine that makes these pudding puff pasty thingies that were really good. There was always a hottie working the machine so I (twist my arm) would usually get those too. They have some real good looking fancy ice cream stuff that looked tasty but I never tried it.

http://www.leesandwiches.com/stores/default.cfm


----------



## RoadDirtRydr (Mar 13, 2006)

So.... I take it we are eating in lieu of riding- that's fine cause I am drinking a few beers at the mo- and these are all good suggestions as far as food goes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MMMMmmmmmm.... I love Vietnamese sandwiches!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all. I may have an opportunity to move to So Cal for a year to do some contract work in the Glendale area. No firm decision yet, but just wondering, where is a good area to live? Basically would be looking for somewhere very safe, clean, good access to riding, etc.
> Would I be better off looking in the Thousand Oaks area, or better to go towards Marina Del Rey? Looks like all of those areas are a short drive to Glendale for work...
> Thanks for any tips!


To bad,SoCal is a rat hole. Low lifes are taking over. Its just not what it use to be,getting worst all around.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

shokhead said:


> To bad,SoCal is a rat hole. Low lifes are taking over. Its just not what it use to be,getting worst all around.



Welcome to the US of A and the "civilized" world for that matter. LA ain't utopia but have you been to the south side of Chicago, Gary, Detroit, Houston, Dallas, NYC or Newark? I agree there is a grain of truth to what you're saying as it applies to America's and the world's suburban and urban spaces in general but it seems you have a slightly imbalanced opinion that's specific to LA. Hell there are plenty of rural communities in this country that are low life infested rat holes. There are bad towns and bad sides of towns everywhere in this country and every other country. Check out the bad side of London or Beloit Wisconsin some time. It's a shame that Socal's once cyan, red, orange, yellow and green agricultural communities have been paved over but unless we radically depopulate the world our only hope for a descent living environment is to diligently plan and utilize our natural space and resources better. Welcome to modern civilization; you're probably watching it's collapse.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

what a lame blanket statement that is...what was so-cal before that it isn't now? I love so-cal. where else can you do all the things we like to do in one day? there is so much color and diversity here and you can be who you want to be. low-lifes are everywhere you go, the key is not to be one of them.keep riding, be environmentaly aware and enjoy the palm trees.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I dont belive in the melting pot. Places that use to be nice clean middleclass are now run down dirty. Citys are putting there money into small sections of there city to build it up and letting the rest go to sh$t. Been here for a few years now and have been up and down the state a few times and trust me,its happening. Hate to say it but all the Mexicans flooding here has take'n its toll. So many places now look like TJ its to bad. Dont blame them for coming here,Mexico is a sh$t hole with the worst Gov. but coming here to many are unwilling to step up and they live as if they are still in Mexico. I know that sounds bad but i'm only going by what i see and have watched over the years,sorry.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

it's unfortunate you see it that way. I have lived in so-cal all my life and I see it for what it is, an area unlike anywhere in the world. I have traveled all over the U.S. Europe and Mexico and so-cal is a little bit of all those places. A deserted island may be just the place for you but a sh**y out look will find problems there too.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Been here for 53 years. You need to open your eyes and look around. Of course there's nice stuff around,in its own small area's. I've been in areas that use to be nice, trimmed,neat areas that i dont want to even drive through. Long Beach,nice at the ocean,start coming inland where they arent putting any money in and you dont want to make a wrong turn. How many years has skid row been in LA and they havent done anything with it. Compton is so deadly i dont want to even be close to it and how many decades has it been like that? Come on,you smell some roses but its one rose and the sh$t smell is gaining. I'd move if i could,in a second. Got to many friends that grew up here that have moved and its worst when they come back to see what has happened. They wouldnt come back if you paided them. People that grew up here are leaving and others are coming.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*"Them" statements...*



shokhead said:


> I dont belive in the melting pot. Places that use to be nice clean middleclass are now run down dirty. Citys are putting there money into small sections of there city to build it up and letting the rest go to sh$t. Been here for a few years now and have been up and down the state a few times and trust me,its happening. Hate to say it but all the Mexicans flooding here has take'n its toll. So many places now look like TJ its to bad. Dont blame them for coming here,Mexico is a sh$t hole with the worst Gov. but coming here to many are unwilling to step up and they live as if they are still in Mexico. I know that sounds bad but i'm only going by what i see and have watched over the years,sorry.



That says it all. You need to get out and see other parts of this country and the world for perspective. Your xenophobia is showing big time. You say don't believe in the melting pot so where did your ancestors come from? They came from somewhere. 

...and FYI, This was Mexico and Mexicans were here long before you or this state as we know it existed.

You say you don't blame "them" but then you blame them. You see citys and neighborhoods in decline as just a California problem and you blame it on the Mexicans. Look a little harder. Look a little further. Look at yourself. Have you ever considered that the problems you see may be caused by more than Mexicans? Have you ever considered that the problems you see may actually be caused other powers and factors? Have you ever considered that you also could be part of the problem?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

shokhead said:


> Been here for 53 years. You need to open your eyes and look around. Of course there's nice stuff around,in its own small area's. I've been in areas that use to be nice, trimmed,neat areas that i dont want to even drive through. Long Beach,nice at the ocean,start coming inland where they arent putting any money in and you dont want to make a wrong turn. How many years has skid row been in LA and they havent done anything with it. Compton is so deadly i dont want to even be close to it and how many decades has it been like that? Come on,you smell some roses but its one rose and the sh$t smell is gaining. I'd move if i could,in a second. Got to many friends that grew up here that have moved and its worst when they come back to see what has happened. They wouldnt come back if you paided them. People that grew up here are leaving and others are coming.



Oh brother... this is a waste of time.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

you ain't kidding...


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Blame it on the public schools*



shokhead said:


> To bad,SoCal is a rat hole. Low lifes are taking over. Its just not what it use to be,getting worst all around.


... apparently, they no longer teach spelling or grammar in the schools here.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry LA’s not like the good old days for you Shok. If you ask me, the restaurants here are a lot better than they were in the '70's. IMO immigration has not ruined this city. It has made this city a complex and more interesting place to live. I love it here. 

I think what’s been the downfall of California and most other states is a lack of revenue. Don’t blame the dirty neighborhoods around Long Beach on immigrants – many of the folks who live there are black, eh? I say blame it on Prop 13.

You're not into the melting pot? Sorry again because the melting pot is a reality of life. 'Specially here in Los Angeles. I would say it's the melting pot that makes this city great. 

Cheers…


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Guess i see it differently then the rest of you,maybe i'm just so blind,but i'm not. I see the crap coming from the bad parts of towns into the nicers parts and those people that have lived in the nicers parts leaving the state or going up into NoCal.I only know what i see.Resaurants? You judge someplace on that? Strange. I think i said for the most part the citys are putting the money into the smallest nice areas of there citys and letting the rest go to crap.I'm all for legal immigrants but i guess i'm abit sour on listening to the Mexicans tell me they are taking back what is there's because we took it from them. Watching them disrespect the flag everyday. Seeing how they{at least the ones where i work} want everything done for them,being disrespectful to teachers and students. After so many years of this i suppose its made me sour but day after day after day of this,you might be to. In fact,the group of Mexican parents have gone to our board building trying to get us to fly the Mexican flag above ours on the flag pole and to say the Mexican salute in the morning.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

shokhead said:


> Guess i see it differently then the rest of you,maybe i'm just so blind,but i'm not. I see the crap coming from the bad parts of towns into the nicers parts and those people that have lived in the nicers parts leaving the state or going up into NoCal.I only know what i see.Resaurants? You judge someplace on that? Strange. I think i said for the most part the citys are putting the money into the smallest nice areas of there citys and letting the rest go to crap.I'm all for legal immigrants but i guess i'm abit sour on listening to the Mexicans tell me they are taking back what is there's because we took it from them. Watching them disrespect the flag everyday. Seeing how they{at least the ones where i work} want everything done for them,being disrespectful to teachers and students. After so many years of this i suppose its made me sour but day after day after day of this,you might be to. In fact,the group of Mexican parents have gone to our board building trying to get us to fly the Mexican flag above ours on the flag pole and to say the Mexican salute in the morning.


It's this kind of attitude that made America what it is today. We all come on here talking up our hometown (has its problems, but what town doesn't) and talking about celebrating the good that is here along with a little cycling, and some jackass can't help but show up and slam his surroundings. Then same jackass talks about "those people" and "the ones who are the problem." Every time someone tries to enjoy something, asshats have to knock it down.
Shockhead, you're welcome to your misanthropic opinions, but I think your problem lives inside your head. If you want to hate on your city, feel free to start your own thread about how SoCal sucks, and I'll ignore it accordingly. 

This thread's about riding and eating.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> This thread's about riding and eating.


...and welcoming a new rider to LA. 

shokhead, sweet job of rolling out the welcome mat for Satch.  Couldn't you at least give him some ride recommendations? Or do you just use an indoor trainer 'cause the world outside your front door is so "dirty"?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh! I ride and eat. Nobody bothers me. I ride the paths from the beach to the dam,nice riding. I love Lakewood. I'm just saying from my view,things havent gotten better as I think that it should,they've gotten worst. Ya know i'm sure its just me. When you work in a sh$thole,it makes you abit harder then you really are. Living in a middleclass area and always being raised in a middleclass area and then all of a sudden going to a bad part of town everyday for 25 years and seeing what the people in that area do and it never gets better{never},well it just makes you abit hard. I do belive the bad is slowly bringing down what use to be a great place to be,SoCal.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

L.A. has probably grown the most of any city in the U.S. over the last 25 and 50 years (anyone know for sure?). With this tremendous growth come changes and problems. I lived up in pansyass Thousand Oaks, I don't even really consider it L.A.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Friction_Shifter said:


> L.A. has probably grown the most of any city in the U.S. over the last 25 and 50 years (anyone know for sure?). With this tremendous growth come changes and problems. I lived up in pansyass Thousand Oaks, I don't even really consider it L.A.


Dont forget Las Vegas.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Not to go OT or anything, but that new avatar is already making me queasy. You could do a rotation of that with Nick Nolte's booking photo and anything of Michael Jackson within the past 10 years....

Phil Spector--America's answer to Keith Richard(s)


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*That's too bad...*

That's too bad you blame it on the "mexicans". I can't believe that a person would blame a certain ethnic group for the "fall" of LA. That is just stupendous and ignorant IMO. 
I feel uneasy thinking that a neighbor (Lakewood) thinks like this. I sure hope not to see someone like you ridin' SG trail when I'm out there.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> Not to go OT or anything, but that new avatar is already making me queasy. You could do a rotation of that with Nick Nolte's booking photo and anything of Michael Jackson within the past 10 years....
> 
> Phil Spector--America's answer to Keith Richard(s)


I wish I knew how to do that rotation thingy. Now Michael Jackson's mug shot - that's scary!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

stihl said:


> That's too bad you blame it on the "mexicans". I can't believe that a person would blame a certain ethnic group for the "fall" of LA. That is just stupendous and ignorant IMO.
> I feel uneasy thinking that a neighbor (Lakewood) thinks like this. I sure hope not to see someone like you ridin' SG trail when I'm out there.


Lets meet up and ride.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Well, considering that I still haven't managed to do my own avatar, I could hardly advise on the more esoteric modes of display. Luddite that I am, I was simply thinking of good old manual labor (or is that Manuel Labor, for shokhead's benefit?)--say, odd number days you put Phil up, evens get MJ and Nolte gets the weekends.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> Well, considering that I still haven't managed to do my own avatar, I could hardly advise on the more esoteric modes of display. Luddite that I am, I was simply thinking of good old manual labor (or is that Manuel Labor, for shokhead's benefit?)--say, odd number days you put Phil up, evens get MJ and Nolte gets the weekends.


Right, gotcha. The old fashioned way.


----------

